# Looking for love in the windward Oahu



## JonMonster (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm new to the isle and looking for some table time on the windward side of Oahu.  Let me know  if you have a game with an empty seat.  Or, if you're looking for a game, maybe we can form the seed of a new group.

Either way, I'm a regular guy - early thirties, professional, three kids.  I can run the game or sit as a player.  Email me at thejonmonster@yahoo and we can talk to see if we're a good match.


----------

